
A new model of physics by Stephen Wolfram - simonraikallen
https://wolframphysics.org/technical-introduction/
======
gabrielsroka
Related, I'm really enjoying Wolfram's recent 3h conversation with Lex
Fridman.

[https://youtu.be/ez773teNFYA](https://youtu.be/ez773teNFYA)

